# Shopping in BC



## ron57 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi all, in late August I`m on vacation in BC ( Vancouver island, Vancouver,
up to Prince George, Jasper, Kamloops ) and I `m looking for a 
archery store in this area which sells "Gold Tip" shafts, fletching jigs, 
traditional accessories and Great Plains bows.
For any tip and information I will thank you in advance.

I hope anyone can help me!!!!

Please execuse my bad English


----------



## rotor205 (Oct 23, 2007)

*great place to shop*

 try t&f country sports in prince george
Ted is great to deal with and have a very well stocked pro shop
Ph 250 961 3083

D


----------

